# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  A different control joint question

## Moondog55

The control joint in the shed slab is huge and collects dirt and makes it quite difficult to sweep the floor and keep the place free of dust.
I'd like to seal it shut.
Can I do this using the tube of mortar repair that I just found or is there a better product?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

What you use to seal it needs to be as flexible as the control joint. So I'd be inclined to use No More Gaps Weatherboard or similar.  
I never really bothered in the last shed...I just vacuumed the joint occasionally. In the new shed, the control joint was formed with a special folded steel...so no gap.

----------


## Moondog55

Thanx.
 I had a feeling the rigid repair compound wasn't going to work but I have a tube here that I was given.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Another option is run steel plate over the joint and only attach it on one side. Maybe grind a taper on the edges to allow for easier sweeping.

----------


## Tools

Caulk it with Polyurethane 
Tools

----------


## phild01

> Caulk it with Polyurethane 
> Tools

  +1  :2thumbsup:

----------

